# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in kuit

## pedro22

sinds een week heb ik last van krampachtige pijn in de kuit dit bemoeilijk het lopen?

pedro22

wie herkent dit?

----------


## Agnes574

Een ontstoken kuitspier mss???
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je Pedro??

----------


## ikke64

Een vernauwing van de kuit(slag)ader? Of gewoon spierpijn, niets speciaal/nieuws gedaan de laatste week. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## pedro22

hartelijk bedankt voor de reactie,

waarschijnlijk toch spierpijn door zwemmen en fietsen.

hg

gerard

----------


## pedro22

> Een ontstoken kuitspier mss???
> Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je Pedro??


dank je Agnes voor je reactie,

inmiddels is de pijn zogoed als over waarschijnlijk te veel gefietst en gezwommen.

hg

Pedro

----------


## Sefi

Fijn dat het weer goed gaat. Mocht het weer eens terugkomen bij inspanning dan kan het zijn dat je mineralen tekort komt. Je zou eens iedere dag een banaan kunnen eten, want daar zit kalium in. Ook magnesium is goed bij spierkrampen. Je kunt deze mineralen ook kopen als voedingssupplement.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Sefi;

Ik neem iedere dag Promagnor (hooggedoseerd Magnesium) en heb véél minde last van spierpijnen/krampen!!
 :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Misschien last van verzuring van de spieren,sluit mij aan bij Agnes,Magnesium nemen helpt effectief.

----------


## ikke64

Ik ben niet zo'n voorstander van allerlei suplementen ed. Gewoon gezond eten. In dit geval stroop, pinda kaas, zuivelproducten enz. Verder na inspanning een goede cooling down en strek oefeningen. Spierpijn hoort gewoon bij inspanning  :Frown: 

Gr ikke

----------


## Onassa

Spierpijjn is een goed teken, dan heb je je spieren gebruikt.
Ik heb het nu ook al een paar dagen sinds ik weer meer aan het paardrijden ben...steeds het gevoel dat er kramp in mijn kuit schiet.
Beste kan je dan zover als je kunt je tenen naar je toe trekken om de kuitspieren wat op te rekken.

----------


## ikke64

@Onassa,

Paard rijden en dan alleen pijn in je kuit. Ik kan me wel herrineren dat toen ik paardrij les had met name de boven been spieren op de kl*ten kregen. Dit terwijl ik jaren lang waterpolo en wedstrijd zwemmen had gedaan. En been spieren had waar mee ik spijkerbroeken kapot scheurde.  :Wink:  Maar goed je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik zeg altijd zonder spierpijn is het vrijwel onmogelijk om spieren te kweken. Of intensief te sporten in het algemeen. Als ik een wedstrijd gefloten heb doen 's avonds mijn kuiten ook pijn. Van het zwemmen op het ogenblik niet meer. Daar is duidelijk mijn conditie nog de remmende factor.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sefi

Een paar dagen spierpijn na training is gezond, maar als het een week of langer gaat duren is het toch meestal een teken dat je iets tekort komt.
Niet alles wat we nodig hebben zit in onze voeding en daarom kan een aanvulling met supplementen goed zijn.
Als ik geen supplementen gebruikte zou ik hier niet achter mijn pc kunnen zitten typen van de pijn, terwijl ik toch gezond eet en je zou denken dat ik alles voldoende binnen zou krijgen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Sefi ...

Niet alles wat we nodig hebben zit in voldoende mate in onze voeding ...
Als ik géén hooggedoseerd magnesium neem, verrek ik ook van de spierpijn en spierkrampen; .... m'n verkrampte rug is ontspannen en mijn benen (nachtelijke spierkrampen) voel ik niet meer opspelen wat mijn slaap verbetert!! ...
Beter dan toch een magnesiumpil die me het leven véél aangenamer maakt  :Wink: .

Ik vind spierpijn zelf niet erg; das een teken dat ik aan beweging/sport heb gedaan en dat is géén slecht gevoel ... spierpijn en/of spierkrampen die uit het niets komen wil ik 'opgelost' zien > zodat ik me beter voel en dus meer beweeg en aan m'n conditie werk!

----------


## ikke64

Ik zal het anders stellen. Een gezond lichaam zou aan complete maaltijden voldoende moeten hebben. Top sporters gebruiken hun lichaam, naar mijn mening, ook niet altijd even gezond, even als boddybuilders en andere kracht sport "fanaten". Daarnaast zijn er natuurlijk talrijke aandoeningen die een gezonde voedings behoefte in de weg staan.
En natuurlijk kun je beter een "onschuldig" suplement gebruiken dan allerlei medicatie.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

@ ikke,

idd, jij hebt ook gelijk!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

> Misschien last van verzuring van de spieren,sluit mij aan bij Agnes,Magnesium nemen helpt effectief.


Beetje laat gereageerd misschien, maar dat komt door de vakantie.
Een paar tips om spierpijn te voorkomen, zonder middeltjes zijn:
- Goede warming-up EN cooling-down.
- Veel water drinken, vooral voor dat je gaat sporten, tijdens het sporten kun je namelijk niet meer voldoende opnemen.
- trainingen rustig opbouwen

----------

